# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Intgration du moteur de Workflow designer dans SharePoint

## karim.user

Bonjour,
Personne a-t-il une ide sur comment je dois procder pour intgrer le moteur de workflow designer (dja r-host en application Winform) dans sharepoint ?
SVP, aider moi je suis dans le flou complet.

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Thomas Lebrun

J'ai l'impression de passer mon temps  te voir poser la mme question alors au bout d'un moment, je ne saurais que te conseiller ceci:

http://www.google.com

----------

